# Trette wohl manchmal durch.



## MarkusN (15. Juni 2012)

Hi

wenn ich ganz normal fahre knallt irgedwas als wenn ich schalten würde.
Fühlt sich so an als wenn Zahnräder übersprungen werden.
Was kann das sein und wie kann ich da beheben?


Gruß Markus


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (15. Juni 2012)

Wie alt ist deine Kette (km) und deine Ritzel?

Ich gehe davon aus das die Kette zu lang ist und du ne neue brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (15. Juni 2012)

wenn die aus Verschleiß gründen schon überspringt muss eh alles neu. Da wird eine neue Kette höchstwahrscheinlich auch überspringen oder zumindest nur sehr begrenz halten.


----------



## c0rtez (15. Juni 2012)

ich habe das mit dem überspringen auch

bei mir is nur das problem, dass ich mit dem rad gestern die ersten 15 km gefahren bin. auf der straße alles gut. berg ab alles gut (selten mal ein "knacker"). berg auf knackts schon mal durch.

das kann aber doch kein verschleiß sein.

ist das vielleicht auch ne einstellungssache?


----------



## J.O (15. Juni 2012)

kann auch sein und bei nur 15km wohl sehr wahrscheinlich. Kann unter anderem daran liegen das die Umschlingung der Kette um das Ritzel hinten nicht groß genug ist. einfach Schaltwerk nach Herstellerangaben einstellen dann sollte das nicht passieren.


----------



## Wolfobert (15. Juni 2012)

Am Rad von meinem Junior hats diese Woche auch ständig geknackt und geratscht. 
Bei der Durchsicht habe ich dann festgestellt, das am Kettenblattschutzring, der vorne an den Kettenblättern verschraubt ist, sich eine Schraube gelöst hat und ständig die Kette kurz vom Blatt abgehoben hat.
W.


----------



## MarkusN (15. Juni 2012)

Hi

also mein Rad ist von letztem Jahr. Ca 600km gelaufen. 
Habe aber auch schon das kleinere Kettenblatt vorne erneuert. Da dort 2 Zähne angefressen waren. Das problem war aber von anfang an. 
Hab schiss wenn ich mal Bergauftrette und das mal durchrutscht. Dann lieg ich da.
Wie erkenne ich ob die Kette zu lang ist?

Gruß


----------



## J.O (15. Juni 2012)

Da gibt es Prüflehren oder man nimmt einen Messschieber. Kannst im Internet raussuchen welche Maße da gelten, das habe ich nicht im Kopf. Meist macht auch nicht das Kettenblatt die Probleme sondern die Ritzel zumindest wenn es keine andere Ursache hat, wie Verdreckte Kassette usw.


----------



## potsdamradler (15. Juni 2012)

> wenn ich ganz normal fahre knallt irgedwas als wenn ich schalten würde.
> Fühlt sich so an als wenn Zahnräder übersprungen werden.



Falls der Freilaufkörper dazu keine Geräusche mehr macht, ist der vermutlich verschlissen.
Hat der schon einige ..tsd Kilometer runter ?


----------



## MarkusN (16. Juni 2012)

Was für ein Freilaufkörper. Ne ca 600km gelaufen.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (17. Juni 2012)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, du hast ausgeschlossen, dass einfach nur die Schaltung falsch eingestellt ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusN (17. Juni 2012)

Wurde mir vor ca 4 Wochen eingestellt


----------



## Biking_Steini (18. Juni 2012)

J.O schrieb:


> Da gibt es Prüflehren oder man nimmt einen Messschieber. Kannst im Internet raussuchen welche Maße da gelten, das habe ich nicht im Kopf. Meist macht auch nicht das Kettenblatt die Probleme sondern die Ritzel zumindest wenn es keine andere Ursache hat, wie Verdreckte Kassette usw.




Guckst du hier : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kettenverschleißmessung

Ich nehme immer die Methode mit dem Messchieber. Ab 120,5 mm ist die Kette überlängt. Wird mit der Kette dann noch lange gefahren, schleifen die Kettenblätter/Ritzel auch aus. Eine neue Kette kann dann nicht mehr aufgezogen werden, passt nicht mehr zum Profil der ´kaputten Ritzel´. Dann rutscht die Kette über die Zähne   .
Am besten von Anfang an ne ordentliche Kette nehmen (SLX o. XT). Kostet zwar ein wenig mehr, hält aber wesentlich länger. Und nicht vergessen: Kette ordentlich pflegen ...

Gruß ... Dirk


----------

